# I'm so excited!!



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Tomorrow we have a beautiful EMPTY dumpster coming! All that great empty space just waiting for that broken chair and old love seat in the garage. All the remnants of tenants past in the garage are going too. My landlady is the best. We just had tenants move out 
3 weeks ago upstairs. The husband was supposed to have taken all his wife, children and her boyfriend's(they are separated) belongings 4 diffferent times!! {It is a VERY LONG story} He will be here Sunday. Tomorrow it is a clean sweep through the garage and basement. YEAH!!!!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

congrats! what will u do with the garage and basement once they are empty? I know that after I hauled out the laundry room, I spent a couple of days just enjoying the empty space before I put anything back in there!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Be able to walk in the garage! LOL
We have to share it with the upstairs tenant - 1/2 and 1/2. These last people had kids that would tear open everything just to find what they wanted. I keep strictly to "our" side and try to be respectful of other peoples things. Not everyone else feels the same.
The basement just needs to be resorted. Last Sunday we got rid of 4 bags of clothes that my youngest (and last!) has outgrown plus a few miscellaneous things. We have a few things you just look at an shake your head.LOL I am a certified pack rat that feels the need to simplify as I am getting a little older (and more realistic). Wish us luck!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Sounds like your going to have fun. Be ruthless!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Go for it, girl!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Our half of the garage looks AWESOME!! We spent almost all day in there and got into the corners. Some stuff has been there since before we lived there. Cleared that stuff out for our landlady while we were at it. Today the tenant that just left is supposed to be here to remove the rest of their stuff. Should be entertaining to watch (lots of unresolved $$ issues with the landlord due to the mold problem from their pets). Luckily the landlord's SIL will be here. He's a big dude and not happy about the treatment his MIL has recieved.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

The ex tenant got here about fifteen minutes before my landlady. Let him in to the garage with one of his sons. Ten minutes later hear him pull out. No one has seen them since. They took about three small boxes, a trunk full of toys and a locked wooden box(about 4 feet long). What did they leave behind?? Two air conditioners, bunk beds, little tyke beds, sleeping bags, boxes of miscellaneous stuff, about 4 bikes in pieces etc.... Some people are such SCUM! This is after the landlady had to have the apartment cleaned yesterday because it was full of mold! Caused by all the pets they were not supposed to have.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, at least they left stuff that she can sell and recoup some of her losses. And since they are no longer tenants of record and have chosen not to remove their belongings, she might just as well get some benefit out of it. 

I'm sorry you had to live below people like that. My old neighbors and I traded the same flea infestation back and forth for 3 months before we learned to bomb at the same time. (dirt basement and damp weather made for a lovely year with the fleas) Just think---now you can bomb the whole upstairs and kill off all the fleas,ticks, mites, etc that they left behind before they take over your place. (just remember to do yours at the same time!)

Maybe the next set of neighbors will turn out to be nice people that will help you garden. Here's hoping!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Ninn said:


> Well, at least they left stuff that she can sell and recoup some of her losses.



Not one thing they left is worth selling. We will be lucky if we put it out front with a free sign and someone takes it away. She plans on taking him to small claims court. Getting rid of the mold all over the apartment was almost three thousand dollars.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm sorry that the tenants left such a mess for everyone to clean up, moongirl! 
Yeah, some folks are just nasty. Your situation just reminds me so much of what we went through (in our renting days not long ago) with our freaky-freak neighbor when she vacated the downstairs. Our landlord had quite a bit of "remodeling" to do. And the smell alone would make you gag! 

It was great to get the garage cleaned out and get "our half" back in order, and we also helped clean up the junk in the yard, too. Once everything was finished, it looked better than ever! 

Thankfully, our landlord was awesome, and really sympathized with all we went through. She made sure the new tenants were much more responsible and were a good match for me and DH.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Murron said:


> Thankfully, our landlord was awesome, and really sympathized with all we went through. She made sure the new tenants were much more responsible and were a good match for me and DH.


We love our landlady to death! Unfortunately what we love about her is also her biggest downfall as a landlady. She is caring, sympathetic and loves kids. Can't bare to be brutal with anyone, especially if children are involved.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

We finally get to put all the tenants stuff in the dumpster!! Can't wait to finish cleaning the cellar and garage before new tenants start moving in. Landlady had to send certified letters telling him we would dispose of his stuff. That way she is legally covered and can't be taken to court.


----------

